# Planning a Budget Sump



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

I started planning a budget sump to fit in the cabinet below my 55 gallon that I can assemble next summer (or sooner if I get antsy), but right now I'm trying to find an inexpensive sump tank. I've checked e-bay, craigslist, etc, but they all seem to be pretty costly. Plus, I only have 11-inches depth to work with in the cabinet. _Question 1: where can I find an inexpensive sump tank that would fit in this space?_

One idea I had was using a small aquarium. We have a grocery store that sells bare 10-gallon tanks for $9.99, bare 20-gallon tanks for $19.99. The problem is the 10-gallon, I'm afraid will be too small (I'm hoping to add a refugium) and the 20-gallon is too deep for the cabinet. _Question 2: could I put two 10-gallons side-by-side and cut overflow holes in the sides and pvc them together essentially creating a long 20-gallon sump tank?_

Question 3: Am I just being too much of a tightwad?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

rynox77 said:


> I started planning a budget sump to fit in the cabinet below my 55 gallon that I can assemble next summer (or sooner if I get antsy), but right now I'm trying to find an inexpensive sump tank. I've checked e-bay, craigslist, etc, but they all seem to be pretty costly. Plus, I only have 11-inches depth to work with in the cabinet. _Question 1: where can I find an inexpensive sump tank that would fit in this space?_
> 
> One idea I had was using a small aquarium. We have a grocery store that sells bare 10-gallon tanks for $9.99, bare 20-gallon tanks for $19.99. The problem is the 10-gallon, I'm afraid will be too small (I'm hoping to add a refugium) and the 20-gallon is too deep for the cabinet. _Question 2: could I put two 10-gallons side-by-side and cut overflow holes in the sides and pvc them together essentially creating a long 20-gallon sump tank?_
> 
> Question 3: Am I just being too much of a tightwad?


No


I recommend you use a plastic storage container for your refugium and a smaller container for your sump. When I first looked at containers I was perplexed on how to get them in the stand untill I realized you can put the long dimension for and aft with the aft part sticking out behind the tank. Then the overflow can drain direcly down to that refugium. 

Then the smaller sump can be placed in the stand beside the refugium.

To give you some idea of the costs my refugium cost $5 and has been running for 5 years now. You can get 30g containers from wall mart for like $10 but they may be too wide to cram in the cabinent. So if you have room they would have to be behind the tank.

You can also do the same function as baffels by putting smaller containers inside the larger container.

just some ideas.

worth at most .02


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

can you post a pic of your setup. i am new as well. 

thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

scribbles said:


> can you post a pic of your setup. i am new as well.
> 
> thanks


Can't post a picture at work. Will try from home.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

on photobucket page:

55gmixedreef pictures by beaslebob - Photobucket


my wet dry with oyster shells that set in a plastic storage container:

top view:











side view:










display with in tank refugium:











my .02


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

nice bob, i really like the double overflow you built as well.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

scribbles said:


> nice bob, i really like the double overflow you built as well.


Thanks. 

I demonstrated at a local club meeting how to setup a sump with that overflow. Locals called me a mad scientist. 

One stated it looked like a half drunk engineer designed it. I stated that he was wrong. I was all the way drunk. *r2

my .02


----------



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ha!


----------



## mtc2010 (Jul 10, 2010)

nice


mtchttp://airheatnt.com


----------

